# butt extension



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey guys does anyone have any info on butt extentions? i'd really like to exten two of my metal rods just a tad, like a 1ft section to each, any ideas on how to do this? im kinda getting into this whole DIY thing

thanks!

neil


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> have any info on butt extentions? im kinda getting into this whole DIY thing
> 
> thanks!
> 
> neil


Well..well...well...yer girl got ya to see Broke Back Mountain...an now ya want ta experiment with butt extensions.....ta each his own....but don't be lookin' at my rod...that way 

Butt seriously(no pun intended)....what I've seen and been shown...ya get an piece of an old rod that has been cut off ta fit in tha butt of yer that ya want ta extend. The old peice needs to be able to slide in tha butt yer extending...expoy..and re-grip.....

I have also heard that a dowel can be used...but that would be adding weight to tha rod.....


Good luck NTKG...I am not an expert rod builder, butt I did stay @ tha Holiday Inn Express ,last nite an no one put no slime snake on me-F*'er .


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

The professional rod builders I know rarely throw any pieces of blanks away. They all have boxes of scraps of different lengths and diameters. They usually let me have them for free. Find a piece thats a close fit and about the same taper as the rod you want to lengthen, epoxy it in, and regrip. I have seen people use wood but I wouldn't trust the strength of it on a heaver. I had a friend run over one of my storebought spinning rod handles and when I cut it apart to repair it, I found the butt section was extended with aluminum. It wouked ok and I would have never guessed IF I hadn't cut it apart.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

so i find something that will slide INSIDE the original blank? they're metal rods, not heavers, i just dont wanna do the wrong thing, so your sayin find something that is of closest diameter that fits INSIDE the og blank, epoxy her up and thats it?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

You need to wrap thread around the joint as well to keep it from splitting, just like at the ferrule.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Clyde said:


> You need to wrap thread around the joint as well to keep it from splitting, just like at the ferrule.


Thanks, I left that important part out.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok, just managed to stop being lazy and actually stripped both of the metal rods down. the butt of the rod is very thin, like mabye half inch, so would it be bad for me to take something over it? does it have to go inside of it? 


i dont want to do a dowel rod, cause im afraid it would snap... been thinking maybe i should go to wally world and buy a cheap rod to do it with?


thanks,

neil


----------

